
Ask HN: How to have a meaningful runup to Christmas, especially for kids? - andrewstuart
Christmas seems to have lost its meaning in many ways.<p>I&#x27;m talking here about the few weeks running up to Christmas day.<p>How to celebrate the run up to Christmas in a personally meaningful way?<p>Any ideas?<p>Obviously the answer is &quot;it depends on who you are and your personal values&quot;, but I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any ideas for making special experiences, especially for children.
======
ljoshua
I've always really enjoyed the #LightTheWorld campaign, which puts the focus
on service and helping others. This year it starts with a worldwide day of
service on Dec 1, spends a week on serving the world, then a week on
community, then family, then faith. It's an awesome way to get my kids
involved in the Christmas spirit and thinking beyond themselves.

Here's a calendar download with activities/ideas (PDF):
[https://www.mormon.org/bc/content/assets/pdf/christmas2018/C...](https://www.mormon.org/bc/content/assets/pdf/christmas2018/Calendar%20and%20Family%20Home%20Evening/LTW%20Calendar%202018.pdf)

And there will be videos will be coming out on
[http://www.lighttheworld.org](http://www.lighttheworld.org), if it's the same
as years past.

In general, I feel that if I can teach my kids to look for ways to serve and
benefit others, then we're really getting at the core of why Christmas exists,
and the core of who we are celebrating.

------
jppope
\- Christmas Caroling

\- Baking Christmas cookies and making hot cocoa

\- helping out at a food pantry / homeless shelter

\- Decorating for the holidays

\- Getting Everyone special Christmas outfits or pajamas

\- Read the Nativity story

\- Have a Christmas cookie exchange with the neighbors

\- Go See the nutcracker, a christmas carol, or another christmas play live

\- Help participate in Secret Santa situations

\- Teach the kids to play christmas songs with instruments (piano, drums)

I'm a big fan of helping out others during the holidays, but the reality is
that it isn't a service day, its for spending with family and friends! Eat,
Drink, and be merry!

------
wingerlang
I recall getting one gift per day leading up to the 24th. Gifts like a
chocolate bar, $1 toy or whatever. Not actually sure if this memory is real
though.

We did have a calendar on the wall with gifts, this helps increase the hype
for the big day.

Generally baking Christmas food, watching movies and having music play during
the day works as well.

------
bjourne
Read them stories from the Bible (simplified version) and especially the
Gospels. Then ask them questions and have them reflect on the messages of
each. It works whether you are religious or not and they get to think for
themselves. Plus, knowing the stories is good general knowledge.

------
dpeck
Advent calendar of whatever type works best for your family, whether
religious/securlar stories each day or LEGO Star Wars mini builds, having
something they look forward to doing with their parents each day means a lot
to little ones.

------
rajacombinator
Regardless of your goals, establishing some family traditions is a nice idea.

